# Schwinn Heavyweight



## buickmike (Jul 4, 2016)

Built her up -now its too heavy to drive.also have drum+handle. Plus Deelux troxell to add farther down the road. Have to use hi pressure tires. What's out there?


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 4, 2016)

Any of the chinese rubber with heavy duty tubes,45-50lbs. air pressure will help. Change thecrear gear,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2016)

I had the same problem and I like to use these (see photo). They roll great and take 40-65psi. As Keith mentioned, switch out the rear cog for a larger one. Removing the reflector on the front wheel would also help to lighten your bike up some.
https://www.amazon.com/CST-C241-Street-Bicycle-Tire/dp/B01GM5W9P0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_468_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=51LNrOMlKHL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=9AEB9XZJBH1XHG0TDGWF
Some other styles on this website page: https://www.amazon.com/Cheng-Shin-K...=UTF8&ref_=pe_175190_21431760_M2T1_SC_3p_dp_1


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

You can always sell the drum brake and handle. I can put it to use!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

John's black wall chains roll pretty good as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jul 6, 2016)

whats really helpful is if your under 15 yrs old!remember these bikes were designed for the youngsters,alot of bikes u see in cali that r ridden alot are a frame and 2 tires


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2016)

Yup. Way we rolled them heavy lead sleds back in the late 60's. That's why all them parts cost us bank,now. Karma.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jan 14, 2017)

Can this come up for reference


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Can this come up for reference




Reference for what?


----------



## buickmike (Jan 14, 2017)

I was mentioning some fenders -og parts to a couple of people who responded kindly to my wtb ads. Who took the time out of their busy day to see that I am able to build a righteous bike I know this forum. Is against  the move          to hijack threads - to dilute threads - to otherwise detract from normal operations of crying g about politics stealing other peoples.finds -


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh boy.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 14, 2017)

Make sure it's not something other than the tires. Big gains can be made making sure your hubs, crank bearings, chain and gears are dialed. Plus one on Johns tires, they roll good and look great.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 19, 2022)

Completion of morrow upgrade. Maybe mile today.  Now onto 36 ...N o more N D.


----------

